# First Class Membership



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought that previous first class membership was extended with the new website. I'm now showing expired and can't get to my photos. What gives?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

testing...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

We both show up as "Senior Member" with the "1st class" ticket underneath..
my first class webspace is working normally..
and yours is still all there:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/paulburch/

what exactly are you having trouble with?
try logging in here:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/

Scot


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I can get to it that way but the normal accees would be from the home page. Click on members and then scroll down to first class and click on that. That now just comes up as expired.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

To me, the link I posted has always been "the normal way"! 
but it isnt for everyone..

We discussed this issue recently..a month or two ago..
If I recall correctly, the issue is that there are two different and "disconnected" MLS home pages..
the "old" page and the "new" page.. 
these two pages actually date from 2008, when Shad made a major software update..
so the "new" page is actually seven years old..

apparently the "old" page recently stopped working as a log-in page..no one knows why, but it has..
So instead just use:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/

to log in, and you can still get in..
Its the only way I can remember ever using!  I must have been logging in that way since 2008..
I dont remember how I logged in from 2002 to 2008..

So, we are all still 1st class members, our "member space" is still working..
just need to log in a different way it seems..

the "old page" apparently still exists only as a way to redirect people to the "new" page, which is where the forums live..the old page is just www.mylargescale.com, and it does nothing except contain links to the new page..most people wouldnt even know they are switching..

I think FTP is still working normally..that is a 3rd method some people use to log in.

Scot


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

There used to be a drop down under members that said something like "Access first class webspace". I think what is happening is that when your subscription expires that link goes away even though you can still access it directly.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> There used to be a drop down under members that said something like "Access first class webspace". I think what is happening is that when your subscription expires that link goes away even though you can still access it directly.


I wouldn't trust anything on the 'old' header links, above the google search box. The new owners gave us a new header bar, and a new 'Home' link.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul

I can get to my 1st class web space (pictures) through both of the HOME tabs in each of the menu bars.

You need to login each time. Your log in from the forums doesn't carry over. After logging in "1st class web space" should show up under members. To get into your pictures you will have to login again.

At least this works for me.

Chuck


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck,
Is your Ist class membership still active or expired ? Mine expiored on 1/1/2015.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul

I don't know. It has been well over a year since I renewed. The new owners took over about a year ago and I haven't done anything since. At one time we were told that we were "grandfathered" in and didn't have to worry about renewing.

You still show up on the left side as a First Class Senior Member. Just like I do.

Chuck


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck,
Go to the home page,then over to members. If Upgrade to first class appears on the drop down click on that. It will tell you if you are still cuurent or when it expired.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul

All I get there is how to join for the first time.

Went in further, my membership expires in November of 2015. We shall see.



Chuck


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck,
That is why you can still get in the front door. I think that will end after November when it expires and then you will have to go through the back door like I have to now.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, I'll find out in November whether I stay here or find a new home. I haven't gone to Large Scale Central, but some of my friends have. I have too much invested here (time, picture files, and most important, fellow members of this great hobby even if some of them are virtual and some I have fortunately met) to make it an an easy choice.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Most of your friends are over at LSC... I've spent a bit more time there, less website problems and better moderation in my opinion.

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg!

Chuck


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Its been well established that 1st class memberships no longer expire, and that we no longer need to pay, we are all "lifetime" members now..

its been almost a year since all renewal payments ceased, and no one has lost their membership.

Scot


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You do apparently lose the link to the 1st class space on the OLD main web page when your "membership" ends according to the defunct database associated with the OLD main page. The NEW database associated with the forums has the original membership (1st class and otherwise) marked as 1st class, except only the original 1st class members have access to free web space via FTP and directly via the URL.

The only reason the original non-1st class members do not have web space is because there is no "automatic" way (when the upgrade to 1st class occurred) now for a directory to be created on the server under their name. I don't know if there might be a way for a moderator to create a directory for any member or a way to rattle the cages of the powers that be (i.e.: new owners) to get them to do so.

I suppose, to give the new owners the benefit of the doubt, someday, when they get around to it, maybe, there might be a method to "join" a new "paid membership" cadre whereby web space could be assigned when payment is made. When (IF?) that occurs I assume that those of us that are using that space already will be given some period of time to make a payment to keep the space available to us... until then it is possible that we will never have to pay for it, or it just might go bye-bye without notice.

Given the amount of attention to the membership (any class) by the new owners, I don't think we should collectively hold our breaths about any of this... the rest of the world would get light headed from the excess oxygen.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Most of your friends are over at LSC... I've spent a bit more time there, less website problems and better moderation in my opinion.
> 
> Greg


I spend more time over there also. Quite a few of the "old timers" from HERE are THERE now.

My 1st Class expires in April 2015. I'll wait and see what happens then.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
It would seem that the new administrators are content if things are running just ok, but with Shad he wanted things to run really good.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The admins tell me they're looking for a fix. I'll keep you posted.

Later,

K


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Kevin. With the drop down the first class space came up in a much nicer format than using the URL.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've always used 3rd party FTP software (Transmit) to manage files on my MLS space, as it works with that, my Comcast account, and other FTP sites I might need to access from time to time. 

Question - can you just type in "1stclass.mylargelcale.com" and get to the log-in page, then log in successfully that way? I'm wondering if it's just an access thing on that side of the server where you have to log in just to get the correct pull-down menu to get the clickable link, but you could bypass that by typing (or bookmarking) the link directly. I tried it and it worked for me, but I'm also not having any trouble logging in on that side of the server. 

Later,

K


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,
Good thinking,that does work. It does take you to the login page just like it did from the drop down and it then comes up in that nice clean format.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool, so it's only the log-in on that specific home page portal that's messed up. Good to know. I'll pass that along. That might be an easier fix.

Later,

K


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I put a sticky in the 1st Class Lounge with instructions on accessing your web space with an "expired" membership.

*Link Here*

Until there's a fix, at least there's a workaround.

Later,

K


----------

